# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Snopes Exposed--George Soros and Leftists Fund it

## bobbyw24

Snopes receives funding from an undisclosed source. *The source is undisclosed because Snopes refuses to disclose that source. The Democratic Alliance, a funding channel for uber-Leftist (Marxist) Billionaires (George Soros etc.), direct funds to an "Internet Propaganda Arm" pushing these views.* The Democratic Alliance has been reported to instruct Fundees to not disclose their funding source.

For the past few years www.snopes.com has positioned itself, or others have labeled it, as the 'tell-all final word' on any comment, claim and email. But for several years people tried to find out who exactly was behind snopes.com. It is run by a husband and wife team - that's right, no big office of investigators and researchers, no team of lawyers. It's just a mom-and-pop operation that began as a hobby. David and Barbara Mikkelson in the San Fernando Valley of California started the website about 13 years ago and they have no formal background or experience in investigative research.
The reason for the questions - or skepticisms - is a result of snopes.com claiming to have the bottom line facts to certain questions or issue when in fact they have been proven wrong. Also, there were criticisms the Mikkelsons were not really investigating and getting to the 'true' bottom of various issues.

A few months ago, when my State Farm agent Bud Gregg in Mandeville hoisted a political sign referencing Barack Obama and made a big splash across the Internet, 'supposedly' the Mikkelson's claim to have researched this issue before posting their findings on snopes.com. In their statement they claimed the corporate office of State Farm pressured Gregg into taking down the sign, when in fact nothing of the sort 'ever' took place. I personally contacted David Mikkelson (and he replied back to me) thinking he would want to get to the bottom of this and I gave him Bud Gregg's contact phone numbers - and Bud was going to give him phone numbers to the big exec's at State Farm in Illinois who would have been willing to speak with him about it. He never called Bud. In fact, I learned from Bud Gregg that no one from snopes.com ever contacted anyone with State Farm.

http://beforeitsnews.com/story/83/37...s_Exposed.html

----------


## Elwar



----------


## Bruno

I didn't find any evidence presented in that article that Soros funds Snopes.

----------


## Elwar

Not true.

Debunked at snopes:

http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/awortham.asp

j/k

----------


## bobbyw24

> I didn't find any evidence presented in that article that Soros funds Snopes.


Yo Ice:  Shhh-it's supposed to be a secret

----------


## Humanae Libertas

The fact that CIApedia aka Wikipedia, uses them as a 'reliable source' (no kidding), should raise red flags everywhere.

It's a disinfo site.

----------


## Bruno

> Yo Ice:  Shhh-it's supposed to be a secret


lol   

Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it

----------


## specsaregood

> Not true.
> Debunked at snopes:
> http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/awortham.asp
> j/k


I lol'd.

Did you know Mr. Ed was really a zebra?
http://www.snopes.com/lost/mistered.asp

----------


## fj45lvr

> I lol'd.
> 
> Did you know Mr. Ed was really a zebra?
> http://www.snopes.com/lost/mistered.asp


haha

as if a Zebra wouldn't show up in B&W....good one.

----------


## Acala

my theory:

My Dad forwards to me an amazing amount of neocon trash.  It is mostly either Obama hate, Muslim hate, illegal immigrant hate, or some pro-war tear-jerking soldier story.  Almost ALL of it is unbelievable on its face, yet he keeps sending it.  I use Snopes to refute most of it.  So my thoery is that the people who are distributing these lies to try and stir up hate and deflect public ire from runaway government onto Obama the man or some group of brown people, need to undermine the credibility of Snopes in order to prevent people from exposing their propaganda.

----------


## dannno

I hate snopes.

----------


## tropicangela

snopes is saying mr ed was a zebra? how did that lighter patch on its snout show up then?

----------


## fj45lvr

> snopes is saying mr ed was a zebra? how did that lighter patch on its snout show up then?


that's a "spoof"....just click on the link to the B&W photo and it mocks you!!!

----------


## WaltM

I guess I'll go back to believing 9/11 was a conspiracy, Nigerian scammers, kidney heist.

----------


## dannno

> I guess I'll go back to believing 9/11 was a conspiracy


Snopes has a lot of BS material on 9/11, I'll tell you that. I wouldn't believe any of it. If that is what convinced you that it was simply 19 hijackers with some help from some dudes in a cave, I'd start over again with your research.

Like for example, they have an entire article about how when flights were grounded after 9/11, they claim the Bin Laden family did not break the grounding rule and were not 'flown out of the country' during this time.


While partially true, in that they were flown *out of the country* after some types of flights were allowed to fly, many members of the Bin Laden family were in fact flown around the country while the grounding was still in effect in order to gather them together to take a single flight out of the country later on. Snopes did not mention this in their article as of 2007 or 2008, well over 6 years after the event.

----------


## specsaregood

> snopes is saying mr ed was a zebra? how did that lighter patch on its snout show up then?


Not really. 
They put that page up for a good reason:
http://www.snopes.com/lost/false.asp

It is meant to teach people a lesson about relying on snopes alone and to do their own research.

----------


## WaltM

> Snopes has a lot of BS material on 9/11, I'll tell you that. I wouldn't believe any of it. If that is what convinced you that it was simply 19 hijackers with some help from some dudes in a cave, I'd start over again with your research.
> 
> Like for example, they have an entire article about how when flights were grounded after 9/11, they claim the Bin Laden family did not break the grounding rule and were not 'flown out of the country' during this time.
> 
> 
> While partially true, in that they were flown *out of the country* after some types of flights were allowed to fly, many members of the Bin Laden family were in fact flown around the country while the grounding was still in effect in order to gather them together to take a single flight out of the country later on. Snopes did not mention this in their article as of 2007 or 2008, well over 6 years after the event.


Honestly, snopes.com played very little in my decision to believe 9/11 conspiracy theories.

----------


## Rael

I think the bigger question to ask is, why should some yahoo and his wife be considered the final authority on anything?

----------


## WaltM

just letting you guys know, I am very happy with a book I bought today.

_The Winning Investment Habits of Warren Buffett & George Soros_, by Mark Tier

Much more interesting than Rich Dad Poor Dad

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## Rael

> Because they recognized an unfilled niche/opportunity and seized it?  Why shouldn't a couple be considered the final authority?  You need a papal decree to recognize somebody as the final authority?


Feel free to take everything they say as gospel then.

----------


## BlackTerrel

> I think the bigger question to ask is, why should some yahoo and his wife be considered the final authority on anything?


As soon as anyone has a modicum of success they are attacked - always happens.

Snopes is a husband and wife team that usually provide pretty good documentation to prove or disprove many urban myths.  I generally find them useful - sometimes I've even disagreed with what they've posted - I survive.

The "conspiracy behind every rock" crowd piss me off though.  Where is the evidence in the OP because I think Snopes is funded by the Catholic Church.




> Feel free to take everything they say as gospel then.


How about using them as one source of information and drawing your own conclusions?  Is that possible or does one have to be either "The Gospel" or "CIA inspired disinfo"?

----------


## Rael

> How about using them as one source of information and drawing your own conclusions?  Is that possible or does one have to be either "The Gospel" or "CIA inspired disinfo"?


They should be one piece of information, but people should not automatically assume that snopes is always right, and I think many people do, just like they do with other media.

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## BlackTerrel

> They should be one piece of information, but people should not automatically assume that snopes is always right, and I think many people do, just like they do with other media.


Honestly I would never use Snopes for something as "controversial" as 9/11 or the JFK assassination.  Subjects on which there are millions of pages of material.

It is very useful for topics such as "Bill Gates is giving $1000 to everyone who forwards this email" or "donate to little Bobby's make a wish pledge" etc.... that is what most people use it for and they are very good for that.

----------


## itshappening

Claim: Wayne Allyn Root wrote in an opinion piece that President Obama is "purposely overwhelming the U.S. economy." 

http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/overwhelm.asp

-


it says "correctly attributed" 

strange...

----------


## johngr

> Not true.
> 
> Debunked at snopes:
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/awortham.asp
> 
> j/k


Unfortunately, there's no Snopes for Snopes.

----------


## michaelwise

Soros won't be dead by the end of the year as he is just 80 years old. He is worth $14 billion.  His family will get to pay inheritance tax when he dies.

David Rockefeller, son of John D. Junior(II), will be dead before the end of the year as he is 95 years old. The patriarch and wealthiest member of the family will leave a 0% inheritance tax to the family as he will be dead before the tax goes back up to 55% next year. At least he won't get to see his New World Order come to fruition, as he will be dead. 

John (Jay) D. Rockefeller IIII will still be alive as he is only 72 years old. He will be the one who has to try to finish his families NWO vision. John D. Rockefeller Sr, was worth over $650 billion in current dollars when he died.

----------


## WaltM

> Soros won't be dead by the end of the year as he is just 80 years old. He is worth $14 billion.  His family will get to pay inheritance tax when he dies.
> 
> David Rockefeller, son of John D. Junior(II), will be dead before the end of the year as he is 95 years old. The patriarch and wealthiest member of the family will leave a 0% inheritance tax to the family as he will be dead before the tax goes back up to 55% next year. At least he won't get to see his New World Order come to fruition, as he will be dead. 
> 
> John (Jay) D. Rockefeller IIII will still be alive as he is only 72 years old. He will be the one who has to try to finish his families NWO vision. John D. Rockefeller Sr, was worth over $650 billion in current dollars when he died.


you can predict whether people will die simply based on their age????

----------


## michaelwise

> you can predict whether people will die simply based on their age????


Age and circumstances. I pray David Rockefeller stays alive till January 1st when the inheritance tax goes back up to 55%. But you know how money means so much to those kind of people. That gives him a 100% chance of being dead before the end of the year.

Someone should start a Billionaire Death Watch blog. I bet David Rockefeller would be at the top of the list.

----------

